# Tool "sling"?



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I have this. Got it at a big orange here.


----------



## JourneymanInTraining (Mar 12, 2013)

Jlarson said:


> I have this. Got it at a big orange here.


See, I knew it! Henceforth, I shall go forward with BOTH eyes fully open!

Thanks for that. That's not quite what I had in mind, but it looks like it'll do the job just perfectly.

I hate going into HD...


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Have you heard about the Klein backpack? I think the Blue Box carries an AWP backpack as well.


----------



## JourneymanInTraining (Mar 12, 2013)

Deep Cover said:


> Have you heard about the Klein backpack? I think the Blue Box carries an AWP backpack as well.


You know, that isn't a bad idea. I've never looked for, or found, a backpack for tools(but, then again, I couldn't find the sling Jlarson mentioned, and I was looking for something like that). A backpack would definitely be handy. I spend a lot of time up and down large structural ladders. I've gotten pretty good at it over the past year, but manhandling a 40lb 28" box and a good-sized duffel bag up and down 25' structural ladders still isn't a whole lot of fun, especially when you're in a hurry to get something done.

Mayhaps I'll have to get looking for something like that. How are the Klein tool carriers? I know that everyone seems big on Klein, and I have their lineman's pliers, but after determining that their screwdrivers were crap(and the guys at the wholesaler would give me a hell of a time if I tried to warranty one), I figured that they made a couple of good tools, and the rest are just labelled out of some garbage plant in China.


----------



## jay_bolton (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.goclc.com/products/Work-Gear-Electrician-Maintenance-Tool-Bags-Pouches/5508

Available at Home Depot in Canada. 

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/professional-electricians-tool-pouch/948017


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I work at an amusement park, it's a little bit of everything rolled into one unique sandwich. 

I carried a small tool bag for a while until it basically fell apart. Then I bought this: 










Klein Tools Backpack. 

It works well, I have to carry my tools at all times. When the park is open, there's no driving through the crowds. That means I'm hiking through crowds upwards of 24,000 people on a busy day, former tool bag slung over my shoulder, bumping into people as I do my thing. 

It also makes climbing coasters a heck of a lot easier too. It really distributes the weight evenly on your shoulders, so one is no more burdened than the other. 

Works for me, could work for you.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

90% of the time I use this from Greenlee - less than $20 most places/online.

http://www.greenlee.com/products/POUCH%40c-LEATHER-4-POCKET.html


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

duque00 said:


> 90% of the time I use this from Greenlee - less than $20 most places/online.
> 
> http://www.greenlee.com/products/POUCH%40c-LEATHER-4-POCKET.html


I've got one of those, my back loved it. Can't load it up full of junk. OP said that pouches were a no-go and it doesn't really fit his volume requirements. If I had to use a pouch, it would be this all day long. :thumbsup:


----------

